# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Kατασκευη Απλων Παιχνιδιων Απο Ξυλο!

## kostas0206

Επειδη δεν ειχα τι να κανω, λεω μεσα μου, δεν φτιαχνω κανα παιχνιδακι?.
Αμεσως, πηγα στον πλατανο μου, εκοψα ενα κλαδι, το χωρισα σε τρια κοματια, το απολυμανα, και μετα απο τρεις μερες στον ηλιο εφτιαξα μια τριγωνικη κουνια, και ειπα να την μοιραστω μαζι σας.

Θα χρειαστειτε:
1. 3 κλαδια(Εγω επελεξα κλαδια πλατανου, 24 εκ.)
2. Γυαλοχαρτο για το τριψιμο
3. Τρυπανι.
4. 3 κοματια Σχοινι ιστιοπλοΐας( Εγω εβαλα σχοινι μηκους 45 εκ.)
5.Ενα μεταλικο κλιπακι

Ξεκιναμε, κοβοντας ενα κλαδι, και ξανακοβοντας το σε 3 μικροτερα.
Ξεφλουδιζουμε(Αν θελουμε).
Το απολυμενουμε. Και το αφηνουμε στον ηλιο μεχρι να ξεραθει. Εγω το αφησα 3 μερες.


Οταν ξεραθει το τριβουμε λιγακι με ενα γυαλοχαρτο, το ξεπλενουμε με λιγο νερο για να φυγει η σκονη, και το αφηνουμε στον ηλιο μεχρι να ξεραθει.

Κανουμε τρυπες με ενα τρυπανι 2-3 εκατοστα μεσα απο την ακρη των κλαδιοων.(Το μεγεθος της τρυπας θα ειναι αναλογο με το μεγεθος του σχοινιου που θα χρησιμοποιησουμε).


Επειτα, περναμε ενα κοματι σχοινι μεσα απο 2 τρυπες(μια τρυπα ενος κλαδιου και μια ενος αλλου) κατα αυτον τον τροπο.


Και σε ολες τις αλλες.

Η κουνια ειναι σχεδος ετοιμη.
Δενουμε τα σχοινια σε ενα κλιπακι, οπως αυτα.(δεν ειχα προχειρο και εβαλα μια τυχαια φωτογραφια)
 

Και η κουνια μας ειναι ετοιμη!


Ελπιζω να σας αρεσε η κατασκευη μου!

ΥΓ: Μετα απο καποιες μερες θα φτιαξω μια σκαλιτσα!

----------


## kostas0206

Να σημειωσω οτι, μπορουμε να βαλουμε οτι ξυλο θελουμε(αρκει να κανει για κατασκευη παιχνιδιων), και οτι σχοινι θελουμε.
Μπορουμε να κρεμασουμε στο σχοινι καμια χαντρα,καλαμακια κτλ.

----------


## mitsman

Κωστα ειναι υπεροχη κατασκευη.... 1000 φορες καλυτερη απο του εμποριου.... σε παραδεχομαι... τα πουλακια σου θα την καταευχαριστηθουν!

----------


## kostas0206

Σε ευχαριιστω δημητρη!
Τουλαχιστον το μπατζι μου την λατρευει την προηγουμενη που ειχα φτιαξει!

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!! 

Θα μπορουσες να την κανεις και με διπλο τριγωνο για να σκαρφαλωνει και επανω,  οπως την ειχα κανει και εγω To  Cockatiel μου. 




>

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ ωραία και όμορφη κατασκευή!!!  :Happy: 
Θα το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ.

Περιμένουμε την νέα σου κατασκευή.....  :winky:

----------


## teo24

Α ρε ελληνικο αθανατο μυαλο.Μπραβο Κωστα,πολυ ωραια κατασκευη.

----------


## kostas0206

Ευχαριστω Παιδια!!!

*Δημητρη(lagreco69) και αυτο το εχω κανει, σε αλλη κουνια(τετραγωνη)! Ξεχασα να το σημειωσω!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## kostas0206

Προχθες εφτιαξα 2 παιχνιδακια!

Πρωτο παιχνιδι!

Υλικα:
Μια παλετα ζωγραφικης( ή καποιο αλλο ξυλο που να χωραει 2-3 τρυπες, εγω επελεξα αυτο επειδη ειχε ωραιο παχος)
Κλαδακια(εγω επελεξα κλαδακια ελιας μηκους 10 εκ)(εγω αργοτερα εβαλα και αλλα ξυλαρακια)
Βιδες
Τρυπανι
Ποτηροτρυπανο



Απολυμενουμε τα υλικα μας και τα αφηνουμε να στεγνωσουν!
Στη συνεχεια, με το ποτηροτρυπανο ανοιγουμε 2-3 τρυπες στη παλετα(εγω εκανα τρυπες διαμετρου 8 εκ.). Και με το τρυπανι ανοιγουμε τρυπιτσες οπου εκει θα βιδωθουν οι πατηθρες.
Βιδωνουμε τα κλαδακια με τις βιδες στα σημεια της παλετας που θελουμε.
Και ετοιμο!!!



TIP: Μπορουμε να κανουμε δυο τρυπες(μια στην πανω και μια στην κατω μερια του παιχνιδιου), για να το κραμασουμε και να εχει μεγαυτερη σταθεροτητα!  :Happy: 

Δευτερο παιχνιδακι! "Ελατηριο" που γινετε και πατηθρα!!!

Υλικα:
Συρμα γαλβανιζε(αρκετα χοντρο ωστε να μην λυγιζει με το βαρος του φτερωτου)
Κοματακια ξυλου(εγω επελεξα κοματια 3 εκ. απο ξυλο πλατανου)
Χαντρες ή διαφορα μπιχλιμπιδια(εγω δεν ειχα αρκετες)
Τρυπανι



Οπως παντα απολυμενουμε και στεγνωνουμε τα ξυλα.
Επειτα, ανοιγουμε τρυπες στα κοματακια ξυλου(στο μεγεθος του συρματος, οπως στη φωτογραφια), προσεκτικα εμενα με βοηθησε ο πατερας μου!



Περναμε το συρμα αναμεσα στις τρυπες των ξυλων, και ανα τακτα διαστηματα βαλουμε καποια χαντρα.



Κανουμε ενα "γαντζο"(οπως στη φωτοφραφια) που χρησιμεύει στη τοποθετηση του παιχνιδου, και στο να μην βγαινουν τα ξυλα απο το συρμα.



Δινουμε το σχημα που θελουμε, και ΕΤΟΙΜΟ!!!



Αυτα για σημερα, συντομα νεα παιχνιδια!


Σορρυ για το μεγεθος των φωτογραφιων αλλα το imageshack αλλαξε και μπερδυτηκα λιγο στο μεγεθος!

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα πολυ ωραια παιχνιδια, μπραβο!!! 
Ελπιζω το συρμα να ειναι ανοξειδωτο.  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Ναι, Δημήτρη πάντα ανοξείδωτο!  :winky:

----------


## vasilakis13

Πολύ ωραίες κατασκευές Κώστα! 
Το δευτερο παιχνίδι δεν είναι ασταθές? Πηγαίνουν σε αυτό τα πουλάκια?

----------


## kostas0206

Άμα το κρεμασεις μονο απο τη μία μεριά είναι, άλλά γιαυτο κάνουμε δυο γατζους ωστε να στερεωνετε καλύτερα. Εγώ το κάνω μια καμπυλη και το χρησιμοποιω ως κούνια.

----------


## kostas0206

Συντομα νεα παιχνιδακια, μια και κοψαμε ενα πλατανο και μια μουρια!
Οποτε εχουμε αρκετο υλικο!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Περιμένουμε μικρές και έξυπνες ιδέες!!!  :: 
Χαχαχα, στείλε και από εδώ παιχνίδια...  :winky:  Lol...!!

----------


## kostas0206

Μπορει να μην ειναι και τοσο μικρες!  :winky:  Δεν ξερω ακομα τι θα φτιαξω!

Εχω σκοπο να φτιαξω αρκετα και να ανοιξω ενα θεμα που θα χαριζω, αλλα το σκεφτομαι ακομα, γιατι μαλλον θα αποσταλουν με κτελ, οποτε........ θα δουμε μωρε!  ::

----------


## Ρία

επιτέλους είδα την περιβόητη κουνια!!!! παιδιά να σας πω ότι ο κώστας όλο το καλοκαίρι που τον έχανες, που τον έβρισκες, παιχνίδια έφτιαχνε!

----------


## kostas0206

Χαχαχαχα!
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εφτιαξα αρκετα, αλλα ξεχνουσα να βγαζω φωτογραφιες, και συνεχεια τα χαριζα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Για δείξε μας νέα παιχνιδάκια!!! Πώς πάνε οι εργασίες;;;  ::

----------


## kostas0206

Μια χαρα πανε!
Ημουν εκτος Ελλαδος και δεν ειχα τον υπολογιστη!
Συντομα τα παιχνιδια!!

----------


## kostas0206

Παιδια, υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος να στεγνωνουμε τα ξυλα, εκτος απο το να τα αφηνουμε στον ηλιο?
Γιατι επιασαν οι βροχες και δεν εχουμε πολυ ηλιο.

----------


## stephan

> Παιδια, υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος να στεγνωνουμε τα ξυλα, εκτος απο το να τα αφηνουμε στον ηλιο?
> Γιατι επιασαν οι βροχες και δεν εχουμε πολυ ηλιο.


Στο φούρνο, στον αέρα και γίνονται μέσα σε 5 λεπτά  :winky: 
Εγώ έτσι τα κάνω  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Σε ποσους βαθμους?

----------


## stephan

> Σε ποσους βαθμους?


γυρω στους 50, 50 και κατι
θα μοσχοβολάει και το σπίτι αν ειναι φρέσκα τα ξύλα   :Fighting0029:

----------


## kostas0206

Ευχαριστω πολυ στεφανε!

Θα ειχα μεινει πισω!
Αυριο πρωι πρωι ξεκιναω το ψησιμο!  :Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

χαχα χρισιμο τιπς αφτο για τον φουρνο και εγω το σκεφτομουνα ευχαριστω!

----------


## kostas0206

Και καποιες φωτογραφιες που "ξεθαψα" απο το pc!
Σκαλιτσα και "ελατηριο"

Δεν νομιζω πως πρεπει να εξηγησω τωρα πως τα εφτιαξα, πιστευω ειναι ξεκαθαρο!
Αλλα αν θελει καποιος να μου το πει!  :Happy:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Τελεια!Θα τις δωκιμασω και εγω!!!

----------


## e2014

κωστα πραγματικα ειναι υπεροχα αυτα που εφτιαξες..... συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Ευχαριστω παιδια!
Εχω στο μυαλο μου και αλλα, αλλα δεν μπορω να φτιαξω λογω διαβασματων.... Πρωτη λυκειου και νεο λυκειο...  ::

----------


## e2014

και παλι συγχαρητηρια!!!! οταν τελειωσεις με το καλο τα διαβασματα σου (καλη επιιτυχια να εχεις κι ολας) και δημιουργησεις κατι αλλο,ανεβασε το εδω να παρουμε κι αλλες ιδεες!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Σιγουρα θα το αναιβασω!
Ευχαριστω και παλι!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Ξυλα για καινουργια παιχνιδακια  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χμμ... ετοίμαζε και παραπάνω... για Θεσσαλονίκη μεριά!!  :: 
Πλάκα κάνω, αλλά τα παιχνίδια που φτιάχνεις είναι σαν να είναι αγοραστά!!! Μπράβο σου που ασχολείσαι!!!!  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Χαχαχα ευχαριστω πολυ Ευθυμη!

----------


## WhiteFace

Πολλα μπραβο !! απλα και ομορφα πραγματα

----------

